# Threaded Rod Supports



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Tensile strength [nc threads] tensile strength [nf threads] size psi pounds size psi pounds 1/4-20 60,000 1900 1/4-28 60,000 2180 5/16-18 60,000 3100 5/16-24 60,000 3480 3/8-16 60,000 4650 3/8-24 60,000 5270 7/16-14 60,000 6350 7/16-20 60,000 7120 1/2-13 60,000 8500 1/2-20 60,000 9600 9/16-12 60,000 11,000 9/16-18 60,000 12,150 5/8-11 60,000 13,550 5/8-18 60,000 15,350 3/4-10 60,000 20,050 3/4-16 60,000 22,400 7/8-9 60,000 27,700 7/8-14 60,000 30,500 1-8 60,000 36,350 1-12 60,000 39,800 1-1/8-7 60,000 45,800 1-14 60,000 40,700 1-1/4-7 60,000 58,150 1-1/8-12 60,000 51,400 1-3/8-6 60,000 69,300 1-1/4-12 60,000 64,400 1-1/2-6 60,000 84,300 1-3/8-12 60,000 78,900 1-3/4-5 60,000 114,000 1-1/2-12 60,000 94,900 2-4 1/2 60,000 150,000
barnhill bolt co, inc. ● phone: 505-884-1808 ● fax: 505-888


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Found this one 

14ALLTHREAD 1/4" X 10' All Thread Rod 
Electrogalvanized; Straight; 1/4-20; 120 Inch Overall Length; B-Line[R] Brand; Atr Model; Load Rating 240 LB; Weight Per FT 0.12 LB

Where to find the weight of the wire and pipe ? 240lb/ft is a lot !


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

dronai said:


> Found this one
> 
> 14ALLTHREAD 1/4" X 10' All Thread Rod
> Electrogalvanized; Straight; 1/4-20; 120 Inch Overall Length; B-Line[R] Brand; Atr Model; Load Rating 240 LB; Weight Per FT 0.12 LB
> ...


3/0 copper is *507.9 LBS *per 1,000 feet.


2" EMT is *148 LBS* per 100 feet.....


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd use 3/8" minimum. There probably isn't much difference in price between the two. If you're going into a minerallac strap, the hole most likely is sized for 3/8" rod anyway, and 3/8" rod is considerably less flexible than 1/4".


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> 3/0 copper is *507.9 LBS *per 1,000 feet.
> 
> 
> 2" EMT is *148 LBS* per 100 feet.....


Thanks, Found those charts Where did you find yours Harry ?

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con.../strut_systems/rd-emtrigidaluminumconduit.pdf

.5/ft x 3 for wire = 1.5 + 1.5 for C = 3/ft
#6 .07/ft


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Cow said:


> I'd use 3/8" minimum. There probably isn't much difference in price between the two. If you're going into a minerallac strap, the hole most likely is sized for 3/8" rod anyway, and 3/8" rod is considerably less flexible than 1/4".


 Look at the price per 10' here https://www.elliottelectric.com/Products/Detail.aspx?c=14ALLTHREAD&v=BLI

Look at Home Depot price

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Superstr...eaded-Electrical-Support-Rod-ZR1028/100133690


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

dronai said:


> Thanks, Found those charts Where did you find yours Harry ?


Google......:laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

dronai said:


> Look at the price per 10' here https://www.elliottelectric.com/Products/Detail.aspx?c=14ALLTHREAD&v=BLI
> 
> Look at Home Depot price
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Superstr...eaded-Electrical-Support-Rod-ZR1028/100133690


WOW! you should show HD that price so they will have to give you 10% off of the supplyhouse price:thumbup:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> Google......:laughing:


 Me too, but the wire was an Engineering site, and the conduit was Cooper
Just wondering if there is something in the NEC


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> WOW! you should show HD that price so they will have to give you 10% off of the supplyhouse price:thumbup:


 My supplier is .71 per 10' !!

Home depot Lol :laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

We use 3/8" threaded rod for everything. AHJ and the engineers wont accept less. I think we pay about a buck length as well.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

1/4" is harder to keep un-mangled too. :laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

1/4" rod is clown shoes.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I agree. I wouldn't hang a ****ing security camera from 1/4 rod. ......


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I agree. I wouldn't hang a ****ing security camera from 1/4 rod. ......



And it's not like it can't handle the static load of certain apparatuses but it's just so damn flimsy it bends and tweaks if you look at it wrong.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I agree. I wouldn't hang a ****ing security camera from 1/4 rod. ......


You think that stuff is bad? I had to hang track light from #10 threaded rod since 1/4x20 nuts wouldnt fit. Gigantic ball of suck.


----------

